# Copper



## BobinWa (May 23, 2014)

Ok I have a basic question. Of the different copper alloys which is the best to use for vise jaws? 

Bob


----------



## kd4gij (May 23, 2014)

Why would you use copper for vise jaws. I use aluminum or delrin for soft jaws.


----------



## wayne w (May 23, 2014)

BobinWa said:


> Ok I have a basic question. Of the different copper alloys which is the best to use for vise jaws?
> 
> Bob





I don't know the alloy, but I use buss bar.



wayne


----------



## 12bolts (May 23, 2014)

I wouldnt have thought the alloy composition would really matter for soft jaws. I just use any old copper sheet.

Cheers Phil


----------



## chips&more (May 23, 2014)

For my 6” Wilton bench vise I use aluminum angle stock 1 1/2” X 1 1/2” X 1/8”. You can get it at the big box stores. It’s probably 6061, works for me…Good Luck.


----------



## JimDawson (May 24, 2014)

wayne w said:


> I don't know the alloy, but I use buss bar.
> 
> 
> 
> wayne




Great idea, and I just happen to have some sitting on the shelf.  Never thought about using them for soft jaws.

Buss bars are almost pure copper.


----------



## BobinWa (May 24, 2014)

Ok I can understand Aluminum for the Kurt vise though I am working with rifle barrels etc. on standard vises. I have read that copper is best to clamp down actions, barrels etc. I am inquiring the best/near best copper for the standard vise


----------



## JimDawson (May 24, 2014)

BobinWa said:


> Ok I can understand Aluminum for the Kurt vise though I am working with rifle barrels etc. on standard vises. I have read that copper is best to clamp down actions, barrels etc. I am inquiring the best/near best copper for the standard vise



I would try to find some dead soft copper, should be pretty common.  I know Wilton sells copper soft jaws, and I am guessing Enco and McMaster will have them.


----------



## Andre (May 24, 2014)

BobinWa said:


> Ok I can understand Aluminum for the Kurt vise though I am working with rifle barrels etc. on standard vises. I have read that copper is best to clamp down actions, barrels etc. I am inquiring the best/near best copper for the standard vise



For rifle barrels, it's perfect. Copper is softer than brass, conforming to the work and clamping better than aluminum soft jaws.


----------



## 12bolts (May 24, 2014)

wayne w said:


> I don't know the alloy, but I use buss bar.


Wayne, do you use heavy buss bar in place of the vise jaws, (drilled and screwed) or just on top of?

Cheers Phil


----------



## SE18 (May 24, 2014)

interesting idea on bus bar. I used a bus bar to make a dog clamp for my SB9A lathe as my dog only holds 1" and I was turning some 2" round. I soldered the tail to it. The good thing about copper is it won't mar the work.

I hadn't thought about the use for a vise; sounds like a plan


----------



## MattM (May 24, 2014)

BobinWa said:


> Ok I have a basic question. Of the different copper alloys which is the best to use for vise jaws?
> 
> Bob



I made mine many years ago from a copper printing plate.   Can't find those anymore.


----------



## kwoodhands (May 24, 2014)

BobinWa said:


> Ok I have a basic question. Of the different copper alloys which is the best to use for vise jaws?
> 
> Fully annealed copper used for roof flashing will work. It's thin though, .025 if I recall. I use Acetal .
> I do not recall the type of copper flashing is.
> mike


----------



## wayne w (May 24, 2014)

12bolts said:


> Wayne, do you use heavy buss bar in place of the vise jaws, (drilled and screwed) or just on top of?
> 
> Cheers Phil




drilled countersunk and screwed.



wayne


----------



## SE18 (May 25, 2014)

Someone asked about alloys. After reading this thread I made some soft jaws using bus bar and my neighbor, who does electrical work, said the bus bar is made of a special allow because it sometimes comes in contact with aluminum. He doesn't know the allow, however.


----------



## rdhem2 (May 25, 2014)

Go to the Wilton site.  I have the copper ones that wrap around the existing jaws and also the rubber lined jaws that are held in place with magnets.  Enjoy both types depending on the job at hand.  Originally thought the rubber ones would give up by looking at the way they were made.  But over ten years later and still going strong. And not a pecker track left behind!


----------



## machinist18 (May 26, 2014)

I usually use aluminum. I made two U shaped pieces that straddle the ram on my machinists vise and cover the jaws. They just drop into place so I don't need extra hands to hold them. I also made a set from 1/4 in. flat steel plate for flat jaws and a set from industrial belting for really soft jaws. They all work great but might not work so well on a vise with a round ram.


----------



## kd4gij (May 26, 2014)

Cutting boards make good soft jaws for the bench vice.


----------



## Hexhead (May 29, 2014)

When I need flat piece of copper I dig around and find some 3/8 or 1/2 in copper tubing and slit it down one side with a dermal tool cut off wheel then spread it open and flatten it out you well be surprised how big it is. It's real good for soft vise jaws. I have made 'U" shapes and they slip on my chuck jaws and they well hold on if you bend them in a little and then slide them on.


----------

